# [JSON-RPC] Discuter avec un serveur



## yassine1988 (3 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

voila je suis tout nouveau je viens tout juste de m'inscrire sur ce forum. Je suis étudiant et je viens tout juste de me lancer 
le langage Objecive-c et dans la programmation d'aplication mobile pour Iphone ou j'essaie d'utiliser xCode 4.
Et du coup j'ai un petit problème à vous soumettre, vous comprendrez aussi que je suis tout nouveau, donc soyez un peu indulgent avec moi 
Voila, je souhaite poourvoir discuter avec un serveur en utilisant du Json-Rpc, en gros pour le moment, je veux juste me logué dessus recevoir le cookie de session et le token.
Donc dans votre grande générosité serait il possible que quelqu'un me renseigne sur les étapes à faire et si une librairie est nécéssaire ou pas, à part le framework de base sur mon xCode je connais rien d'autre. (et vous comprendrez aussi que mon niveau d'anglais est ....)
Avec si possible un ptit exemple, svp ?


----------



## CathyGYM (3 Avril 2012)

http://forum.cocoacafe.fr/topic/8730-objective-c-json-rpc-discuter-avec-un-serveur/

Tu aurais pu faire l'effort de corriger les fautes d'orthographe entre les deux posts !!!


----------



## yassine1988 (4 Avril 2012)

Désolé :rateau:


----------

